# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Γκρίτ !!! Κάνει να δίνουμε στα πουλιά μας ????

## karakonstantakis

*Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάνει να δίνουμε Γκριτ στα πουλιά μας !!! Προσωπικά τους έχω Γκριτ εδώ και 1 χρόνο συνεχόμενα σε μια μεγάλη ταΐστρα, πάντα γεμάτη και παρατηρώ ότι κάποιες φορές την τσιμπάνε !!! Δεν βλέπω βέβαια να καταναλώνουν καμία τρελή ποσότητα..... απλά διάβασα πριν λίγο στο site του κ. Σπύρου Καλαμάρα (δόθηκε το site σε άλλο θέμα) κάποια θετικά και κάποια αρνητικά όσο αναφορά το Γκρίτ !! 

http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%CE%B...1%CE%B9%CF%84/

**



Έψαξα ακόμα περισσότερο και έπεσα και στην άποψη του κ. Μάκη (mgerom) εδώ στο φόρουμ μας, να γράφει ότι το Γκρίτ είναι ότι καλύτερο για τους μικρούς μας φίλους !!





Από τον ίδιο το κ.Μάκη στο προσωπικό του site μας εφιστά την προσοχή μας στο Γκρίτ (προφανώς σύμφωνα με μελέτη κάποιου ειδικού....)


Το ΓΚΡΙΤ που χρησιμοποιείται γενικά, είναι δυό μορφών.
-Ας δούμε το πρώτο. Το «ΧΑΛΙΚΙ» που αποτελείται συνήθως από μικρά σωματίδια (άλατα πυριτίου κατά το πλείστον,εμπλουτισμένα με 1-2 % κάρβουνο) και το οποίο δεν αφομειώνεται από το γαστρεντερικό των πουλιών αλλά πρέπει να συνεχίζει την διαδρομή του,  μέχρις ότου αποβληθεί με τα κόπρανα.




**-Η άλλη εμπορική  μορφή έχει την εμφάνιση λευκής άμμου και συνήθως αποτελείται από θρυμματισμένα κελύφη οστρακοειδών.Η «άμμος» αυτής της μορφής, αποτελείται κυρίως από ανθρακικό ασβέστιο και είναι το συνηθέστερο συμπλήρωμα, πηγή ασβεστίου. Είναι διαλυτή και αφομοιώσιμη από τον οργανισμό των πουλιών, αλλά πολύ λίγο έως καθόλου, μπορεί να παίξει τον ρόλλο του «μύλου άλεσης» στο στομάχι τους.Αυτή η μορφή έχει το μειονέκτημα να γίνεται ένα είδος πολτού μαζί με τα μισοχονεμένα σπόρια στο στομάχι μιας και αντιμετωπίζεται σχεδόν με τον ίδιο τρόπο από τον οργανισμό.Η περίοδος της ωοτοκίας είναι μια περίοδος ιδιαιτέρων αναγκών ασβεστίου για τα θηλυκά πουλιά και η κατανάλωση της «άμμου» είναι κάποιες φορές κι’ εδώ υπερβολική.Μάλιστα, ισως απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα, ίσως απο  κάποια ανάγκη ή εσωτερική παρόρμηση οι γονείς ταϊζουν ποσότητες άμμου τα μικρά με πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα.*

*Εχουν βρεθεί νεκροί νεοσσοί με πρισμένη κοιλιά ( αδυναμία κένωσης),και με γεμάτο το στομάχι από έναν πολτό άμμου και τροφής.




Να πω εδώ, ότι εγώ δίνω ακριβώς την ίδια μορφή ΓΚΡΙΤ που βλέπουμε στην δεύτερη φώτο !!


Από τον Δημήτρη (mitsman) βλέπουμε αυτήν εδώ την άποψη :





Και από τον Δημήτρη (jk21) βλέπουμε αυτήν εδώ την άποψη :





Δεν έψαξα ακόμα παραπάνω το θέμα, αλλά τελικά κάνει να δίνουμε Γκρίτ ?? Εσείς δίνετε σαν συμπλήρωμα Γκρίτ ??? 


*

----------


## fysaei

καλησπέρα Αλεξάντερ! κι εγώ ευθύς εξαρχής μόλις πήρα τη Ρομπέρτα αγόρασα λεπτόκοκκη ελληνική άμμο και αμέσως τη δέχθηκε με βουλιμία..πάντα αφού τρώει λίγα σποράκια ανεβαίνει στην αυγοθήκη και τσιμπάει την άμμο..έχουν περάσει πέντε μήνες και δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα..ίσα ίσα έχει αποκτήσει ωραίο φτέρωμα (σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με τις βιταμίνες απο τα χορταρικά) και όλα οκ.. :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δινω ολο τον χρονο!

----------


## δημητρα

σε ξενο σαιτ εχω διαβασει οτι τα καναρινια δεν χρειαζονται γκριτ για χωνεψη λογο οτι οι σποροι ειναι γενικα (μαλακοι) και μπορει ο μυης του στομαχου να τους σπασει, πετραδακι και αλλα χρειαζονται περιστερια-κοτες λογο οτι οι σποροι που καταναλωνουν ειναι πιο (σκληροι) εγω προσωπικα δεν βαζω καθολου.

----------


## mitsman

Να διευκρινησω μονο οτι παραπανω στην παραθεση που κανεις μιλαω γενικα για το γκριτ και οχι για καποια συγκεκριμενη μορφη γκριτ!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ τους έχω συνεχόμενα εδώ και λίγο παραπάνω από 1 χρόνο που έχω τα πουλάκια. Δεν έχω δει κανένα πρόβλημα στο γκριτ απλά με όσα διάβασα δεν σας κρύβω ότι έναν προβληματισμό τον απέκτησα !!  Γι΄αυτόν τον λόγο το ερώτημα μου.*  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη δίνεις και εσύ την δεύτερη μορφή να φανταστώ σωστά ???*

----------


## δημητρα

αμα δειτε στο φορουμ μας υπαρχει φωτο που εχουμε διατρηση στομαχου λογο γκριτ.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχεις πρόχειρο το λινκ Δημήτρη ??*

----------


## δημητρα

αλεξανδρε σε  μενα μιλας η στον φιλο μου τον δημητρη απο την ναξο?

----------


## serkotsos

Εγώ το βάζω πάντα σε μια μικρή ταΐστρα (τρώνε όλα) αλά τα θηλυκάακόμα ποιο πολύ, ιδικά όταν είναι να κάνουν αυγά. 
Μια κίτρινη κανάρα το εκτιμάει δεόντως  (το αδειάζει σε μια εβδομάδα)
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis

> αλεξανδρε σε  μενα μιλας η στον φιλο μου τον δημητρη απο την ναξο?



*Σε εσένα απευθύνθηκα Δημήτρη-Δήμητρα !!*  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρα

> *Σε εσένα απευθύνθηκα Δημήτρη-Δήμητρα !!*


η φωτογραφεια υπαρχει στην κεντρικη σελιδα στο αρθο 
*Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*

 :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Το μονο προβλημα που εχω ακουσει που μπορει να εχει αμεσες επιπτωσεις ειναι οταν εχουμε νεοσσους που τοτε μπορει να προκαλεσει καποιο "φραξιμο" εγω προσωπικα σε πανω απο 150 μικρα που εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα!!!! ουτε σε γονιο ουτε σε νεοσσο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ααααα ναι το είχα δει το άρθρο και στον ΠΟΚ !! Ευχαριστώ !! *

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Το μονο προβλημα που εχω ακουσει που μπορει να εχει αμεσες επιπτωσεις ειναι οταν εχουμε νεοσσους που τοτε μπορει να προκαλεσει καποιο "φραξιμο" εγω προσωπικα σε πανω απο 150 μικρα που εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα!!!! ουτε σε γονιο ουτε σε νεοσσο!



*Πολλή σημαντική θετική κατάθεση Δημήτρη !!!!!!!! *

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στην συγκεκριμένη φώτο βλέπουμε ξεκάθαρα ότι το πουλάκι κατάπιε κάπως μεγάλο χαλίκι !!!!! Γκρίτ στην μορφή της φώτο 1 !! Σίγουρα αυτό το Γκρίτ δεν ενδείκνυται για πτηνά μεγέθους Καναρινιών !!  *

----------


## mitsman

Εγω χρησιμοποιω το γκριτ που ειναι σε λευκη σκονη πολυ ψιλη... της versele laga!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτήν έχω και εγώ Δημήτρη. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν σε Κίτρινο κουτί !!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Οχι.... σε ασπρο μπουκαλι με πρασινο καπακι!

----------


## δημητρα

αλεξανδρε και αν δεν ειναι μεγαλο κομματι και ειναι συσσωρευση γκριτ σε αυτο το σημειο? (φραξιμο) τοσο μεγαλο κομματι μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο να το καταπιει και να περασει απο τον οισοφαγο του. δεν ξερω. παντως αφου ο δημητρης λεει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα μετα απο τοσα πουλια που δινει, τοτε ο καθενας μπορει να λαβει την εμπειρια του υποψην.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*αααα τότε είναι άλλη !! Εμενα ήταν σε κίτρινο κουτι και μέσα αεροστεγώς σε νάιλον κλεισμένο !!!  Δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα..... είναι σχεδόν χρόνος που την έχω !!*

----------


## mitsman

Δεν υποστηριζω το γκριτ ουτε το προτεινω ποτε σε κανενα.... δηλαδη σε παιδια που δινω καναρινια δεν τους το αναφερω... τωρα εγω το χρησιμοποιω τοσο καιρο και δεν θελω να το αλλαξω... γενικα οταν κατι μου παει καλα στην εκτροφη μου, ΔΕΝ το αλλαζω για κανενα λογο!

Η εμπερια μου ειναι μικρη μιας και λιγο καιρο ασχολουμε με τα πουλια και την εκτροφη τους ομως εχουν περασει πολλα πουλια απο τα την φτερωτη παρεα μου... ειδικα νεοσσοι!

----------


## COMASCO

σε εμενα υπαρχουν ολο τον χρονο μεσα στο κλουβι σε μια αυγοθηκη που την εχω μονο για το γκριτ!!τρωνε που και που αλλα οχι τρελες ποσοτητες!!χρησιμοποιω της vitakraft!τωρα αν πρεπει σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης να μην το χορηγουμε..θα το αφαιρω!περιμενω τις απαντησεις και απο τα υπολοιπα παιδια

----------


## panos70

Εγω δινω ανεκαθεν στα πουλια απο παλια ειτε εχουν μικρα ειτε δεν εχουν και ποτε δεν ειχα  προβλημα με τους νεοσσους ,αλλα οχι γκριτ αλλα λευκη αμμο με κοχυλια μεσα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πάνο μήπως είναι το ίδιο αυτό που λες ??? Και αυτό που έχω Γκριτ το ζήτησα, και έχει στην ουσία έχει μέσα και κοχύλι τριμμένο !!!*  :Confused0006:  έρχετε φώτο !!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εδώ είναι το Γκριτ που δίνω




Και μια πιο κοντινή !!

*

----------


## jk21

αυτη την εικονα που ειδαμε στο αρθρο του todisco ,μου την ειχε περιγραψει και την ειχα στο μυαλο μου ,καποιος πτηνιατρος σε παλιοτερη συζητηση μας .Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το grit που ειναι σαν τριμμενο πετραδακι ,ειναι επικινδυνο για τα πουλια μας .Το σιγουρο επισης ειναι οτι το grit εστω και σε μορφη αμμου ,δεν χρειαζεται για το αλεσμα των τροφων ,οπως πχ στις κοτες και στα περιστερια  και σωστα αναφερθηκε απο τον Δημητρη (απο πατρα ) .Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι μπορει να δημιουργησει ομως προβληματα και μαλλον απο την χρηση του στην πραξη ,τουλαχιστον σε ενηλικα πτηνα ,ειναι ακινδυνο με εξαιρεση σε περιπτωση πουλιου που εχει μανια και τρωει μεγαλη ποσοτητα ,ακομη και σε μια μερα  ,που δεν προλαβαινει να απορροφηθει ή να αποβληθει .Προσωπικα με την χρηση σουπιοκοκκαλου που παρεχει εκτος απο ασβεστιο και ιωδιο ,με την συχνοτατη χρηση χορταρικων που ειναι γεματα ιχνοστοιχεια και με την χρηση αυγοτροφης φτιαγμενης με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ,αλλα φουλ ασβεστιο ,δεν κανω χρηση ,για να εχω εμπειρικη γνωμη .Αυτο ομως που σιγουρα πρεπει να πω ειναι ,οτι αν δινουμε στα πουλια ,αυτο πρεπει να γινεται σε μικρη αυγουλιερα ή ταιστρα και οση αμμο ισως βαζουν καποιοι σαν υποστρωμα ,να μην ειναι σε *καμμια περιπτωση* προσβασιμη απο τα πουλια ,γιατι τα υγρα των κουτσουλιων που απορροφα ,ειναι γεματα μικροβια ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται ,αν καταποθει απο τα πουλια

----------


## fysaei

Aλέξανδρε, εγώ δίνω την άμμο από κοχύλια της ελληνικής ντόναλντ (έχει προσθήκη ασβεστίου και φωσφόρου)..βλέπω ότι η δική σου είναι πιό σκούρα, η ντόναλντ είναι λευκή..δεν ξέρω αν όντως κάνει δουλειά στην πέψη, αλλά είναι ένας εύκολος τρόπος πρόσληψης ασβεστίου και φωσφόρου..για να αρέσει τόσο στα πουλιά κάτι θα ξέρουν..

----------


## alex1974

Πηρα και εγω ( μου εφτιαξε ενα μιγμα απο καρβουνο-αμμο-οστρακα-σπιρουλινα το pet-shop απο οπου ψωνιζω....στην εμφανηση ειναι πολυ σκουρα λογω καρβουνου μαλλον !!! ) το εδωσα για μια ημερα και παρατηρισα οτι εγινε χαμος ! Επεσαν ολα επανω του αλλα μετα απο αυτα που διαβασα τωρα για να πω την αληθεια πηγα και το εβγαλα....
Ετσι οπως το καταλαβα εγω ειναι 50-50 !
Δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει κατι σιγουρο οποτε δεν θα το ξανα βαλω , δεν θελω να παθουν κατι και να φταιω εγω.....

----------


## moutro

Εαν έχουμε μεσα στο κλουβί και grit και σουπιοκόκκαλο και δίνουμε 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα αυγοτροφή που περιέχει και τσόφλι, υπάρχει κίνδυνος για υπερβολική πρόσληψη ασβεστίου?

----------

